# Error detecting any devices



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi there, my PC a couple of months back just STOPPED detecting my MP3 player, my Digital Camera and basically my Printer is non existent anymore! They are all USB devices, is there anything I can do??


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you using a USB hub? In your device manager (right click my computer, then select properties, hardware, then device manager) are there any exclamation points or question marks showing?

What motherboard or make/model of computer do you have.

If you have question marks or exclamation points, then unplug all usb devices, remove the devices, shut down (not a restart) then Turn the computer back on. 

After it reboots and adds the hardware (hopefully) then try one of your devices.


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

*USB Device detect*

I'm not sure what type of motherboard I have, is there one called LEX Mainboard?? Anyway, I don't think there are any exclamation marks on device manager. I'm not using a hub. I have 2 USB ports on the motherboard and an additional 2 which are just connected to a connector insode on the motherboard. Has anybody any suggestions? When I plug in my Camera it says 'Found new hardware' but after a few seconds it gives an error and I've to select finish straightaway on the add new wizard dialog box. Anybody any suggestions??


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Remove all usb devices from your device manager. Don't plug in any devices, then reboot. What usb controller is showing in there. Is it VIA, Intel, or what?


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi IDTENT, I'm not near my home PC at the moment but I think they are VIA controllers. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Go to http://www.viaarena.com and download the newest hyperion 4 in 1 chipset drivers for your operating system.


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Still not detecting my USB devices*

Thanks IDTENT but the chipset download didn't fix my little big problem. I plugged in my camera and Found New Hardware box came up, searched for device drivers but the wizard then gave the error that it couldn't locate a device driver the this hardware! On my printer and scanner and mp3 player(creative zen), NOTHING like the Found New Hardware box comes up. Can anybody tell me what I could do next? The only exclamation mark on my device manager is a vsapint! Thats not whats causing this problem though, I think thats something to do with my Panda S/W.

Help. . . . . :sayno:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view/show hidden devices
delete all instances of usb
remove the usb plugs to the devices
reboot and when windows reinstalls plug the device plugs back in


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Error detecting USB devices*

All I get is ''Universal Serial Bus Controllers'', when expanded I have 2 VIA Controllers and 2 USB root hubs. I can only get the option to get the Properties on each item, i.e., driver details, resources and that ''this device is working properly'' but why are none of my USB devices recognised when I plug them in? Virus perhaps? Or re-installation of the s/w over and over again maybe is the problem??


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Try reloading the software. dai posted about deleting the hidden instances. After you do this, do one device at a time. Reboot between reloading devices.

If you use a hub, make it the last device you try out. This may eliminate a bad device that could have caused the original problem. Make sure to reboot and try each device before reloading the next.


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

dai said:


> in the device manager click on view/show hidden devices
> delete all instances of usb
> remove the usb plugs to the devices
> reboot and when windows reinstalls plug the device plugs back in


What instances of of USB will I delete? Under USB controllers I have listed 2 USB root hubs and 2 VIA USB Universal Host Controllers. Where are the USB devices listed? I tried reinstalling all my USB devices S/W and still they are not being detected. Please help because I only really use my camera and mp3 player. I'm freaking out!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you uninstall all of them when you reboot windows will reinstall them for you


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi there, I tried uninstalling the USB components as above, windows did reinstall them but my devices are stilll not being detected. When I plug in my Polaroid Digital camera, it use to say Found New Hardware and Polaroid Digital Camera would be the heading but now it says Found New Hardware and Unknown Device as the heading then it searches for drivers but gives an error saying that new hardware failed because it could not find a function driver for it! Please help as to what I can do next.


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Will formatting my HDD fix this problem? I don't care now, all I want to do is use my MP3 player.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Formatting and reinstalling the Operating system may fix the problem, but you may not have to get that extreme. 

Google for a program called aida32. Look at the motherboard section and post the manufacture of your mobo from the program information provided.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did'nt you get a setup disk with the camera you can run
aida is now called everest you can d/l here
http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

I've tried the setup discs a number of times but to no avail. I'll give that website a go thanks.


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

OK I'm giving up. At the moment my printer works but intermittenly. My camera was detected and the F drive came up for a few secs but then, by itself, an error came up saying that I unplugged my camera when I didn't even touch it and my creative S/W still cant detect that my MP3 Zen is connected. 

How do you format your PC correctly?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

None of this worked so I don't know what will now! I brought my ZEN in with me to work there and plugged it in, it found new H/W so I know the device is working and the cable. I backed-up my music and personal files onto disc last night and am ready to Format my HDD and go back to its original virgin state! Can anybody tell me how I would go about doing this the proper way??

Cheers :smooch:


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Migration to XP*

Hi there, I didn't go ahead with the Format but I have backed up my files on disc and was just wondering if anybody could tell me if by changing to XP (tonight hopefully) that this will solve my USB detection crisis??

Regards

Gerry


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

before you start slipstream sp2 into the xp disk and use that to install
use nlite to slipstream available from here
http://nuhi.msfn.org/
it is easy to use vitually just mouse clicks 
xp has less problems when installed from a slipstreamed disk and it saves having to load sp2 after the install
make a patition for windows(C) 10-20gig
and keep everthing else on another partiton(s)
this makes a future format a piece of cake because everything is safe on another partition


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Help - XP*

Hi there, sorry Dai, I didnt read your reply before I started to install windows XP last night, here's what happened, during installation,the 3rd stage of it I think, it prompted me with a file that was needed, VIADE.sys which I located on my system32 folder and the XP disc on 2 seperate installation attempts and both said that the file had not passed the Windows Logo testing, anyway after clicking Yes a BLUE screen eventually appeared which said XP was stopping to avoid damage to my PC. I reboot my pc and started again, this time the installation went all the way through but when I rebooted, just before it gets to the XP Logo during Boot up it gives another BLUE screen which says: Windows has stopped to avoid damage to the pc. PLease check for any Viruses, Hard Drive changes, hard drive is terminated and then run chkdsk /f to look for errors etc etc. I cant even go into safe mode. Whats the best form of action? I've backed up my files on disc already so is the best thing to do to just boot from disc and start a new install overwriting all previous settings, docs etc? I don't mind losing all my old settings, I just want this problem fixed so I can start using the internet and my MP3 player again. 
Thanks
Ger


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i steer well clear of via when i buy a motherboard,ident i think it the nail on the head when he pointed you to the 4 in 1 drivers
press f8 when booting and see if you can get 
last known good configuration


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Dai, I think I tried the Last Known Config boot up and safe mode but I cant get to my Desktop. Will a boot from the xp disc fix this? I know I'll probably lose all my settings but at least I can go and update all my drivers then over the net?

Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try booting into the recovery console and try
fixboot


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Dai, will the Recovery option be an option on the list when I press F8 at boot up?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not unless you have installed it
boot from the xp cd and choose install
when the first repair option comes up press r and it will take you into the recovery console


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Cheers Dai, I'll do it tonight and update tomorrow. Fingers crossed! I have to say though that If it doesnt work I'm going to probably freak out and throw it out the window!!


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

OK we're gettin serious now! Last night I booted off the Win Xp disc and everything went great but again i was prompted with a peculiar message, it said that there were 2 operating systems installed on my pc and which one would I like to replace? The OS's were installed on my C:\Windows folder and my C:\Winnt folder! Was this just due to a mistake from my Win2K installations last time? Picking a different folder during a 2nd installation? Anyways, it prompts me to select which OS to use on start-up just like when I had win2k it asked me to select 1 or 2. I just deleted a line in my boot.ini file so it always booted off the first one automatically. ANYWAY! My devices are STILL NOT BEING DETECTED!! Everything looks fine in my fancy looking Device Manager(XP does look very sexy and sleek I have to say!). Now for the first time last night I plugged in my Zen and the PC detected it for the first time BUT after a second or two it gave an error message saying the Unknown Hardware might not work properly! Tried installing my printer, no avail, my camera, no avail. Also last night I tried to go online but my modem was not detected so I had to install it but it would not detect it as a plug and play device (I'm calling it plug and pray) so I installed it manually using my disc. Is it a Plug n Play problem and how can I fix this? 

I'm loving the look of XP though! Maybe this discussion could be moved to the XP forum???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check that plug n play is enabled in services


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Dai, sometimes I'm an idiot when it comes to PCs. Where will I locate Services?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

c/panel/admin tools/component services


----------



## hibernian04 (Dec 10, 2004)

I am having the exact same problem,i've been reading forums to try and resolve my problem but also to no avail,i have two external hard drives and an external dvd burner (all plug and play) all were working fine up untill two days ago when suddenly an error message started appearing:USB Device Not Recognized!
I have tried everything and am becoming very worried that my pc is the problem and not drivers e.t.c
There surely must be a resolution for this as it baffles me how other people are experiencing the same annoying difficulties. :4-dontkno


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes somebody please help us here, how can our devices suddenly stop being recognized by windows when they were working perfectly fine before? I have tried everything in the book and nothing has worked! Surely someone in the Tech Forum should know something??

Ger


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there are a number of popular programs that when you install can cause problems with devices and then there is the hardware side.
some remedies are found quickly and others take time.
run through what johnwill posted again and make sure you get everything listed usb


----------



## hibernian04 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ger_ryan22 said:


> Yes somebody please help us here, how can our devices suddenly stop being recognized by windows when they were working perfectly fine before? I have tried everything in the book and nothing has worked! Surely someone in the Tech Forum should know something??
> 
> Ger


 Run a repair installation of your OS.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...kb;en-us;315341 this is the only solution which will work,posted by crazijoe


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Hibernian, Can you post the full web address as when I click on the one you gave it gives an error msg. thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to do a repair
set the computer to boot from cd first in the bios
popin the xp cd and reboot
choose install
when the first repair option comes up ignore it and continue with install
when windows finds the previous installation
then repair
if you are running sp2 you will need a slipstreamed disk with sp2 intergrated into xp,
or you will not receive the repair option only the clean install


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

How do I upgrade to SP2? When I go into Windows update it doesn't tell me that I need SP2 but i think I do need it! Also, are there Add-ons that I could use for Adaware SE??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can d/l sp2 here
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/default.mspx
you will see the addons on the right hand side
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Whenever I plug in my camera this is the error i get after a couple of seconds,

"USB Device Not Recognized"

"One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it. For assistance in solving this problem, click this message"

Anybody see this on their own PC?

Please help :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you installed the camera software program
just found this update for usb camera's
you have to validate your windows before ms will give you the d/l link
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4c-aec8-434d-9849-e668a50e6e81&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

My camera is really second in my list of priorities. My Creative Zen MP3 player is my main worry. I havent been able to burn my new cds on to it and I'm thinking of going back to a disc man but don't really want to. I bought Norton 2005 the other day and it found no viruses on my PC. I thought it would have but there you go! I really need my MP3 player working again. My printer is slow but it works on all ports, how come my other devices are not even recognized? My Camera use to come up as F:\ Removable Disc but now I get the error mentioned above. My MP3 player is not even recognized and I've checked the cable on my work PC and it finds the 'New hardware.'

Could installing multiple copies of the Creative software over the past year have cause a problem because I've noticed that whenever I Uninstall the Creative software there are other copies in my ''Winnt'' and ''Documents and Settings'' folders!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view and show hidden devices
then delete every entry for usb
diconnect all usb plugs
reboot and see what happens when windows reinstalls and you plug everything back in


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Dai but I think I've tried this before. Under 'Show Hidden Devices' I get 'Non Plug n Play Devices' & 'Storage Volume'. The storage volume is 'Generic'. I've uninstalled the root hubs and USB controllers and the PC finds these again and loads them with no problems. 

How easy is it to swap the MOBO? My friend set my PC up so I might just go for that. I'm extremely desperate!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

quite easy,just remember to handle the cards by the edges and have one arm touching the case or use a static strap
don't lay them down on carpet or the like while you are changing them over,rest them on cardboard
be sure the risers match the holes in the m/b,don't leave the screws loose attaching the m/b and don't overtighten and crack the m/b
and have fun and paitence


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

What Mobo would you recommend? Mine is a VIA vt82c693a chipset.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use intel or sis,i have a bug about via and steer clear of them after problems i had with a soyo board with a via chipset


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

And is it basically just, take out the cables and cards and Chip and transfer them directly into the new mobo exactly as they were? Copy jumper settings as well and then load the disc that comes with it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes but you will have format the h/d and reload all your drivers


----------

